# Goddesses of spinning and weaving



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was doing a google search on this topic and found this very interesting. Hopefully no one takes offense, none is intended.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weaving_(mythology)


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> I was doing a google search on this topic and found this very interesting. Hopefully no one takes offense, none is intended.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weaving_(mythology)


Since spinning wool was such a vital and integral part of daily life for thousands of years, it stands to reason that a lot of lore and mythology would surround it. I wonder if the Catholics have a patron saint for wool/spinning/weaving. I bet they do... *note to self* Google "patron saint of weaving".

Very interesting article though. Thanks for posting the link.

Donsgal


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link March, when I first went to it it wouldn't work, but the closing ) didn't get in the link, when I added that it worked.

Kinda on the same note, spiders are my horrible things. Anything to do with them just gives me crawlies I usually can't even stand to say the word. Well, the other day I was spinning on a plain Navajo spindle at my Grandmother's and it was just kinda, 
THIS SPINDLE NEEDS A SPIDERWEB ON IT. 
Now I was not thinking at all about anything at all just sitting and spinning. And then I kept trying to think of something else to put on it, but no nothing and for some reason the thought of it being there doesn't bother me at all. Just made the spindle complete.
I guess sometimes the old ones just speak to us.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Grams that is actually what i was searching. I was thinking of arachnophobia and spiders and how spiders are spinners and weavers and in some cultures revered because of that. I was then playing with the word arachnophobia and thinking of its roots. My mother made us all take Latin in HS so I'm a fanatic for words and how and why they work where they come from and their roots. Anyway, I was thinking of who the goddess of spinning is and I thought it had something to do with Arachne or wherever the root of the word arachnophobia came from. Here is what I found on her http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arachne

It's all fascinating.

I really don't like spiders either but I can appreciate them, from afar :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Donsgal here is the patron st. of spinners St. Catherine of Alexandria http://www.catholic-forum.com/saints/saintc01.htm

There is another site that sells medallions of these saints too.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> Donsgal here is the patron st. of spinners St. Catherine of Alexandria http://www.catholic-forum.com/saints/saintc01.htm
> 
> There is another site that sells medallions of these saints too.


Great! While I am asking St. Joseph for a little intercession on selling my house, I might throw in a request to St. Catherine too! Couldn't hurt!

donsgal


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Also: http://www.catholic-forum.com/saints/saints33.htm - Seraphine is patron saint of spinners directly (unlike Catherine who is patron of any craft with a wheel that spins such as potters).


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Falcon. This stuff is so interesting to me.


----------



## Aunt C (Aug 29, 2005)

March, this is so interesting. Thank you so much for posting this.
I can really identify with Brigid, Celtic healer and spinner.
It has made me want to research more into the lore surrounding spinning and weaving as well as the history of it.


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I hope you don't mind if I make a few corrections and additions. The Norse section tries to portray the Norns as a maiden/mother/crone complex which is a modern pagan invention and not found in the original mythology. Brigit is the goddess of poetry, healing, and smithcraft. I've not heard her described as a goddess of spinning before...some people see her as a goddess of all craftspeople so maybe that's where it comes from.

If you're a hard worker and keep a clean house, Frau Holle will come and finish your spinning while you sleep. But if you're lazy or dirty she will tangle up your bobbins into a mess! Also, when it snows we say that Frau Holle is shaking out her feather bed.  

:viking: Sherri


----------



## Aunt C (Aug 29, 2005)

Sherri C said:


> But if you're lazy or dirty she will tangle up your bobbins into a mess! Also, when it snows we say that Frau Holle is shaking out her feather bed.
> 
> :viking: Sherri


Sheesh, I have been blaming my grandson all this time. Note to self: must clean out cobwebs. :rotfl:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can't we get Frau Holle to do the cleaning so we can do our own spinning :shrug: The spinning is the fun part to heck with the cleaning :grump:


----------

